# Hybrid ball position



## Pedro_Wedgitos (Apr 3, 2009)

a quick question. When playing hybrids off the deck do I position them in the stance like a 3 wood or like a 5 iron?

When I've ben hitting them I've got pretty flat low penetrating flight and they are going about 190 yds for a 24deg. But I thought they were meant to fly high?

A friend says it maybe that I am positioning them too far forward?

thanks


----------



## RGDave (Apr 3, 2009)

This always intrigues me because I can never decide!

a.t.m. my hybrid/rescue club (Callaway 20 degree) goes about the same as my 4 iron and yet my 20 degree 3 iron goes 7-12 yards further. I also have difficulty hooking my hybrid off the tee, a shot that I need (ideally) on 4 short holes at mine (300-330 yard par 4s).

So, I play the ball position "as" a 4 iron, the strike is good but I get pushes. If I move it towards 5 wood placement, The strike is dodgy, but it goes nice and straight.

I'm keen to hear everyone's theory.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 3, 2009)

When I've ben hitting them I've got pretty flat low penetrating flight and they are going about 190 yds for a 24deg. But I thought they were meant to fly high?

A friend says it maybe that I am positioning them too far forward?

thanks
		
Click to expand...

A 24 deg 190 yds? low? and your friend thinks the ball is too far forward? 
Or did you mean to say too far back?


----------



## Pedro_Wedgitos (Apr 3, 2009)

Bob sorry it was 21 deg not 24deg.

But yeah the ball flew dead flat about 12 foot off the ground like a ground hugging missile. Personally I wasn't unhappy as I turned a duffed tee shoot into GIR. But I thought hybrids were meant to fly high?

Yeah he said move ball back towards central.


----------



## TonyN (Apr 3, 2009)

Was it a good strike or a slightly thin one? Moving it back in the stance would deloft the club and prob make it lower.

I Personally hit them from slightly forward of centre. Clubhead is probably centre.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 5, 2009)

With my hybrid (22deg) the ball position is the same as I would hit a 5 iron, slightly forward of centre but my hands are behind the ball, were my hands are in front of the ball when using my irons, did try hands in front but found that the flight of the ball was low as it seems that I was hitting down on the ball.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 5, 2009)

I stuck with the "back "position today....i.e. like a 4 iron, not a 5 wood.

6 shots today, all out of the sweet spot, all straight pushes....cost me a double on a 185 yd par 3 (stymied behind a tree 20 yards right), cost me a penalty drop out of a bush (25 yards right, lay-up shot) and another shot on a par 5, straight into the bunker 100 yards short, 20 yards right...

lost shots..argh.....should have just used a 5 iron or something....


----------



## golf_bug (Apr 5, 2009)

I always set up with the ball about an inch inside my left heel for all clubs, then alter the width of my stance by moving my right foot depending on the length of the club.
This gives much better consistency....check it out.
Only move the ball if you are varying the type of shot, e.g. for a knock down move the ball back, for a high shot move the ball forward.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 5, 2009)

I always set up with the ball about an inch inside my left heel for all clubs, then alter the width of my stance by moving my right foot depending on the length of the club.
This gives much better consistency....check it out.
		
Click to expand...

This is the Faldo method i.i.r.c. I will try this tomorrow, it might be a good idea.....anything to improve this one particular club....it's messing with my head, I tell you.


----------



## golf_bug (Apr 5, 2009)

Its also the method that Nicklaus used (see below) and the one that Ledbetter teaches. If you keep the ball position the same for all of your clubs it really does make a difference to your consistency.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ87eGG0svo


----------



## JustOne (Apr 6, 2009)

I stuck with the "back "position today....i.e. like a 4 iron, not a 5 wood.

6 shots today, all out of the sweet spot, all straight pushes....cost me a double on a 185 yd par 3 (stymied behind a tree 20 yards right), cost me a penalty drop out of a bush (25 yards right, lay-up shot) and another shot on a par 5, straight into the bunker 100 yards short, 20 yards right...

lost shots..argh.....should have just used a 5 iron or something....
		
Click to expand...

You will block it if you move the ball back as you won't have time to square the clubface normally, unless you then add a compensation into your swing - which is not good. You'll also be worried about hitting down on it too much and not getting it airborne... our good friend 'reverse pivot' will rear up and bite ya!

As Golf_Bug goes on to say... all shots and all clubs should ideally be played with the ball in the same position, left of center. You have 14 clubs to deal with - do you _really_ want to have 14 ball placements too? Try setting up with the ball being to your left thigh, not right infront of your crotch and keep it in the same place for every FULL shot.

Finessing a shot around the green is different, the ball can then be played off the front/back foot with an open/closed stance if necessary.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 6, 2009)

I tried the forward position today!

10 rescue shots....no "silly/expensive" mistakes....

OK, I sliced 2 of them a little, but otherwise EXCELLENT.

I know what to do now.....

Happy...you bet...


----------



## bobmac (Apr 6, 2009)

I tried the forward position today!

10 rescue shots....no "silly/expensive" mistakes....

OK, I sliced 2 of them a little, but otherwise EXCELLENT.

I know what to do now.....

Happy...you bet... 

Click to expand...

Pleased to hear it Dave. Moving the ball forward makes sense now?
I'm always amazed how much knowledge you guys have about the golf swing.
I don't always agree, but its good reading


----------



## JustOne (Apr 6, 2009)

I tried the forward position today!

10 rescue shots....no "silly/expensive" mistakes....

OK, I sliced 2 of them a little, but otherwise EXCELLENT.

I know what to do now.....

Happy...you bet... 

Click to expand...

That's great news! You should hit every shot from there - always. Position the ball slapbang between your left toe and the middle of your stance - and never move it again 
From there you can work on the other parts of your swing as you know the ball position is correct (Keep your left hand by your left thigh as you address the ball and hands go first through impact trying to strike downwards onto the ball - no scooping!)

When you hit your driver you need it an extra inch towards your left toe 

BTW: What did you shoot today?

Regards
JustOneUK.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 6, 2009)

That's great news! You should hit every shot from there - always. Position the ball slapbang between your left toe and the middle of your stance - and never move it again 
From there you can work on the other parts of your swing as you know the ball position is correct (Keep your left hand by your left thigh as you address the ball and hands go first through impact trying to strike downwards onto the ball - no scooping!)

BTW: What did you shoot today?
		
Click to expand...

I try this!!! thanks.... 

80 (81 discounting a birdie on a temp par 5). Par 69 SSS 67

3 doubles in there too


----------



## bobmac (Apr 6, 2009)

JustoneUK, 
You haven't told us anything about yourself.
Where do you play, what clubs h/cap etc and btw, welcome to the forum


----------



## JustOne (Apr 17, 2009)

JustoneUK, 
You haven't told us anything about yourself.
Where do you play, what clubs h/cap etc and btw, welcome to the forum  

Click to expand...

Hey Bobmac 
I was looking for the intro forum 

I'll make an intro post in the main forum I guess.


----------

